# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Fattura promotore finanziario

## Plati

Buongiorno a tutti,
volevo chiedere come vi comportereste con un cliente promotore finanziario che vi chiede di preparargli una fattura attiva per una consulenza che ha fatto. Mi spiego meglio solitamente lui emette 12 fatture all'anno ma sono tutte preparate dall'istituto di credito per cui lavora.
Ora, avendo fatto una consulenza per un altro ente creditizio mi chiede di preparargli una fattura per un importo netto di  154,08.
Io farei così:
Totale competenze                              161,50 (esenti art. 10 Dpr. 633/72)
Ritenuta d'acconto del 23% sul 20%        7,43
Netto a pagare                                    154,07 
La ritenuta d'acconto è il 20% del 23% perchè il mio cliente ha un dipendente.
Secondo voi è giusto??
Un'ultima cosa....la numerazione della fattura segue quella della Banca che gli prepara mensilmente le fatture....per cui se l'ultima è la numero 9 questa sarà la numero 10 e bisogna poi comunicarlo all'amministrazione della Banca...giusto???
Grazie mille....non mi è mai capitato e non so se faccio bene...
Grazie ancora :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Tutto corretto. 
Ricordo che la ritenuta è del 23% sul 20%, e non, come hai scritto tu sicuramente per distrazione, del 20% sul 23%. 
ciao   

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> volevo chiedere come vi comportereste con un cliente promotore finanziario che vi chiede di preparargli una fattura attiva per una consulenza che ha fatto. Mi spiego meglio solitamente lui emette 12 fatture all'anno ma sono tutte preparate dall'istituto di credito per cui lavora.
> Ora, avendo fatto una consulenza per un altro ente creditizio mi chiede di preparargli una fattura per un importo netto di  154,08.
> Io farei così:
> Totale competenze                              161,50 (esenti art. 10 Dpr. 633/72)
> Ritenuta d'acconto del 23% sul 20%        7,43
> Netto a pagare                                    154,07 
> La ritenuta d'acconto è il 20% del 23% perchè il mio cliente ha un dipendente.
> Secondo voi è giusto??
> ...

----------


## Plati

Grazie per la celere e cortese risposta. 
Buon lavoro

----------

